# Maxima hard starting cold or hot!



## checa (Feb 21, 2007)

My maxima is having a problem starting, I have to press the gas pedal to the floor. The computer sets cam sensor problem. I replace it but it still markin the same problem. Can someone help me with this problem!


----------



## starfaz (Aug 17, 2008)

The usual suspects.... air filter, fuel filter, spark plugs to begin with.


----------



## NBD925 (Dec 26, 2009)

I have the same problem, plus some extras. I have a 1993 Nissan Maxima SE Automatic. You need to press the gas pedal to the floor to start it. I have new Injectors, New plugs, New Fuel Filter and Air filter. This happens most of the time but the other 25% of the time it starts well. Also randomly it seems to go back to it's bad injector habits (rough running and bad fuel economy) Any help would be great.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

NBD925 said:


> I have the same problem, plus some extras. I have a 1993 Nissan Maxima SE Automatic. You need to press the gas pedal to the floor to start it. I have new Injectors, New plugs, New Fuel Filter and Air filter. This happens most of the time but the other 25% of the time it starts well. Also randomly it seems to go back to it's bad injector habits (rough running and bad fuel economy) Any help would be great.


Coolant temp sensor or IAC are my guesses


----------



## Notddumasilook (Jul 27, 2018)

Check fuses 17 and 33. ..replace if blown. If not, check 17 plug has battery power when engine is ON... 33 should have battery voltage when engine is being cranked. If either of these test fail probably have a bad ignition switch.


----------

